# Approved Autotrail habitation service - Midlands



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Our MH is coming upto a year old and will be due its habitation & mech service.
Dont particularly want to take it back to Brownhills, so can anyone recommend a dealer/mechnanic who will do the necessary in the Midlands area?

TIA


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

we are based in the midlands and can undertake all habitation and servicing work necessary. If we can be of any help call Dave or Paul on 01527 60047


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi 
We have confirmed with autotrail that we can
carry out your habitation without causing
Any warranty issues
If you would like to discuss anything regarding this with us
please donot hesitate to give me a call
Thanks


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

motorhomedepot said:


> Hi
> We have confirmed with autotrail that we can
> carry out your habitation without causing
> Any warranty issues
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation, would still like other recommendations though from other Midlands based AT owners

Just been quoted £196 for low mileage service from FIAT main dealer   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

lifeson said:


> Just been quoted £196 for low mileage service from FIAT main dealer   :lol: :lol:


I was advised by our friendly Peugeot dealer (same van, different badge) not to bother with it. Apparently they don't do much other than count the wheels and check that a few of the nuts are tight. (_His words - not mine_ :wink: )

Don't know if this is any help.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I would most definitely recommend Mark at CLS. He is a member on here and is used by a lot of folk on this forum.

http://www.central-leisure-services.co.uk/

Just check that he can do Autotrail- I would think that he can


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> lifeson said:
> 
> 
> > Just been quoted £196 for low mileage service from FIAT main dealer   :lol: :lol:
> ...


Personally it wouldn't bother me but I am sure it will be in the terms of the warranty somewhere that it must have an annual mechanical service.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

lifeson said:


> Personally it wouldn't bother me but I am sure it will be in the terms of the warranty somewhere that it must have an annual mechanical service.


I think (hope  ) you will find that the first one is not obligatory for maintaining the warranty. If it is I'm afraid our friendly dealer is going to have his arm broken!! 8O 8O

I'm certain the service interval is every two years or (I think) 20,000 miles - whichever is the sooner.

I clearly remember the dealer defending the high cost of service by saying, _"OK - it costs twice as much, but it's only every two years."_

Dave :lol:


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats interesting!
I hope its true, will need to dig out the booklet!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> I would most definitely recommend Mark at CLS. He is a member on here and is used by a lot of folk on this forum.
> 
> http://www.central-leisure-services.co.uk/
> 
> Just check that he can do Autotrail- I would think that he can


I agree, Mark does a very thorough job and is very competitive on his prices.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

I would recommend Steve he's very good and reliable, based in Nuneaton, see his web site
http://www.motorhomecaravanserve.co.uk

Basa


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I'm certain the service interval is every two years or (I think) 20,000 miles - whichever is the sooner.
> 
> I clearly remember the dealer defending the high cost of service by saying, _"OK - it costs twice as much, but it's only every two years."_
> 
> Dave :lol:


It is in fact 28,000 miles or 2 years on the 2.3 Ducato


----------



## WUFBER (May 2, 2009)

Lifeson - Last year after experiencing some problems we decided not to return to Brownhills while our Tracker was still under warranty.

I called the Auto Trail factory and they recommended Don Amott at Hilton, near Derby. Website http://www.leisurekingdom.co.uk.

They did our service last year and I could not fault them. They even found a fault that we were not aware of from new, with the door locks. I shall be booking our next service with them again soon.

Regards...Wufber


----------



## YamiRen (Jun 12, 2011)

*Salop Leisure*

If you are still looking for a reliable very well equipped and knowledgeable company to service your motorhome then look no further than Salop Leisure at Emstrey, Shrewsbury on the A5 by-pass.
We bought our Autotrail Miami from them Jun last year and part of the deal included a full vehicle and habitation service.

They too found faults above and beyond the service levels and obviously because of their warranty put them right after checking with Autotrail with whom they have an excellent service relationship.
They are also mindful of keeping their staff up to date and well trained so much so they have taken on 2 new apprentices this year.

They have an extensive parts and accessories shop and cafe/restaurant and are not too far from Shrewsbury town centre.

www.salopleisure.co.uk

01743 282400 or 0845 508395


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Depending on which part of the midlands..
There is cannock re-sprays..
Don't let the name fool you they are approved repair agents for autotrail. Based in Cannock and Walsall.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

motorhomedepot said:


> Hi
> We have confirmed with autotrail that we can
> carry out your habitation without causing
> Any warranty issues
> ...


Are you authorised by Autotrail to undertake warranty work and if you identified any defects that was covered by the warranty would you correct them, under warranty, or charge extra!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Paul/Dave (motorhome Depot)

Having problems accessing your webpage on your profile

Spelling adrift??


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Try Dave Newell in Telford www.davenewell.co.uk . I don't know hoe he is fixed with the warranty side of the job but it's always worth giving him a ring.

Rod


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Paul/Dave (motorhome Depot)
> 
> Having problems accessing your webpage on your profile
> 
> Spelling adrift??


Hi Telbell - think there's a typo error, try this

http://www.themotorhomedepot.com/

have my Starburst booked in with them for full service/MOT this monday. very good price compared to main dealer also think Zebedee used them recently

Clyde


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

worky said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > Paul/Dave (motorhome Depot)
> ...


I used them recently as well, first class service, very pleased.


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi
Thankyou if you require any more information 
Please let me know


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

motorhomedepot said:


> Hi
> Thankyou if you require any more information
> Please let me know


Hi, your website address, on your profile page, still includes a typo - you should fix that as anyone clicking on there won't find you.


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes I think I have fixed it


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Habitation service*

We are in the midlands, can we help - www.chatsworth-service.co.uk


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

motorhomedepot said:


> Yes I think I have fixed it


I think it might still be broken!


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you I am really hopefully it's ok now :roll:


----------



## whatsitlike (Apr 15, 2012)

*Autotrail Service*

Can anybody recommend a good service agent in or around the Carlisle / Border area. I would like to purchase an Autotrail Apache 700, but would need to identify a good service location within 50 miles or so before getting an Apache, or maybe an Excel 600D


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

It could be worth looking on the Approved Workshop Scheme (AWS)website.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Autotrail Service*



whatsitlike said:


> Can anybody recommend a good service agent in or around the Carlisle / Border area. I would like to purchase an Autotrail Apache 700, but would need to identify a good service location within 50 miles or so before getting an Apache, or maybe an Excel 600D


Hi.......would you consider Preston to far (70 miles approx.) ?....Crindle.


----------

